# "gliss" ???



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Has anyone heard anything on this new product, called "GLISS", from Germany ?

*https://www.angling-international.com/new-line-tipped-replacement-braid/*


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow . . . I'm kind of surprised that no one has any info . . . I'm still "digging" !


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

dang , I just stocked up on braid, relined all my spinners,now there's new stuff. Does it ever end?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

jcallaham said:


> dang , I just stocked up on braid, relined all my spinners,now there's new stuff. Does it ever end?


I wouldn't worry too much about that . . . I want to see a ton of field-testing, in real fishing situations, to see how it works !

I'm concerned about Price, Memory, Longevity, Knot-Strength, etc.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

ez2cdave said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about that . . . I want to see a ton of field-testing, in real fishing situations, to see how it works !
> 
> I'm concerned about Price, Memory, Longevity, Knot-Strength, etc.


...buy a spool and report back......


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I found a link to their catalog . . .

*http://www.bluecreator.biz/mediaFiles/pics_catalog/4438329_pdf.pdf*


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are any Distributors for GLISS yet ?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Who are the Dealers for World Fishing Tackle products ?


----------

